# Police Officer/EMT?



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Are there any departments out there campus or municipal that require their officers to have EMT-B certification? If so what type of compensation does your department offer you after you complete the training?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

MIT police does I beleive.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Northeastern University does as well


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Hamilton PD requires you to be an EMT. The PD runs the ambulance in town. You get extra pay per week for being a EMT.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*PO/EMT*

South Hadley PO's are EMT's. They run half the ambulance :doctor: . Other half is Water distrcit 1 Fire Dept. They (PO's) get paid $8.00 extra per ambulance call and that is it. Nothing for recert or con ed or anything and with fees going up the $8.00 per ambulance calls just pays for the recert and con ed classes. So they are realy doing it for free.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Our town requires new officers to be EMT certified. We get $1300 a year.


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

I am an EMT-B, however it is not a requirement in my deparment and I get no compensation for the certification. Probably becasue the Fire Department right across the street. :sh:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

725 said:


> Northeastern University does as well


NU gives you $.50 per hour increase. Must get certified within 1 year of hire. If you do not you are still on probation and do not gat any raise until completed.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Tisbury requires all FT officers to be EMT-B's presently. The island of Martha's Vineyard is all volunteer EMS and Fire, so it is useful to have. Paid EMT refresher and free con ed, but i don't think there is any annual compensation as of now.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I am a Trooper and a certified EMT and I actually find that there is very little call for my EMT training. Most of the time I find myself doing more police functions that forstall any attempt to do EMT-type work. Setting up flare-lines, securing scenes etc. In fact, only once in the last three years have I so much as applied a bandage to someone. This is probably also due to a fast response time from local ambulance companies and fire departments. I can, however, see the value in EMT certified officers, particulary in rural areas with long response times. By the way, the Mass SP gives nothing extra to EMT-certified Troopers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My department does not require EMT cert, however, will pay $300 a year bonus if you have/get/maintain it. That's not bad...........$5.76 a week, or $1.15 extra per workday. That's enough for one item off the Value menu's at the burger joints!
:shock:


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

My old department had no requirement, but if you did get EMT certification, you also received 3% in pay. Selectmen as usual brought it up during contract negotiations.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Killjoy275 said:


> I actually find that there is very little call for my EMT training. Most of the time I find myself doing more police functions that forstall any attempt to do EMT-type work. Setting up flare-lines, securing scenes etc. I can, however, see the value in EMT certified officers, particulary in rural areas with long response times.


I would agree w/ Killjoy. I rarely use my EMT Training while on Patrol, also due to the fact that we have a few crazy intersections in town that I wouldn't dare turn my back to as well as excellent response times from our FD. I get the chance every now and then at the Tweeter Ctr. while working the Police Detail. Event EMS usually takes a few minutes to make their way through all the people and traffic in the parking lots. I too do not receive any kind of stipend.


----------



## Drew (Jan 13, 2003)

Non union personnel receive $1200.00 dollars a year which turns into about $745.00 after taxes. Union personnel receive .10 cents and hour or something like that.


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Here at Tufts, you are not required to be an EMT. If you are, you recieve an extra $.50 per hour. They do not pay for recert or con ed.

Mikefo


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I believe last time Nahant had a test, one of the requirements was that you were a certified EMT.


----------

